# Had first appointment at Jessops today. We are going for ICSI



## Diane1965 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi
DH and I had our first appointment with Mr Skull at Jessops today and all went well.  I collected my 21 day blood results from my GP on the way.  They were 30.9 (taken on day 20) so I think that was quite good.

We are going for ICSI with SSR.  I've got to have an assessment cycle to work out egg reserve in my remaining ovary.  That'll take place in the next few days and then we go back on 24th April for a follow up and to double check all is well.

Mr Skull estimated our chance of live birth at 10 - 15%.  I have 2 children conceived naturally and DH has one with his ex.  He then had a vasectomy and I had an ectopic, which resulted in a lost ovary and tube.  My age is against us (DH has spent the whole day telling me I'm old and wrinkly!!!!!)

Has anyone had an assessment cycle?  

Hope everyone is well.

Di
xx


----------



## Cool_Cat (May 22, 2006)

Hello Di

Just saw your post and thought I'd come and say hello. I also only have one ovary and tube and given that I am also "old and wrinkly"   we were given a 10-15% chance of success.

But despite all that I am pregnant.... with twins!! Obviously it's early days yet, and I'm taking nothing for granted, but so far so good. So you might want to mention this to your DH next time he jokes about your age (bet it gets him thinking!).

Best of luck with your treatment. 

C_C


----------



## Diane1965 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replies ladies.  And WELL DONE and CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP C-C, that's absolutely marvellous news.

I got some test results yesterday, my FSH is 6 which I am thrilled about.  I also had an ovarian reserve test whereby I had a scan on day 2 of my period and a blood test,  then an injection into my tummy and then another blood test the next day.  The result was supposed to at least double (can't remember what they were actually testing but would love to know).  Mine went from 126 to 324 or 2.5 times the previous day.  Does anyone know what this means?  I was still reeling from such a good FSH level for an old wrinkly that I didn't really take it in.

Next is poor DH, he's booked in for SSR in May and we start our first cycle in July (I think!)

Thanks for all the help. This board really is a lifesaver and you are all an inspiration to this old wrinkly    

lots of love to all
Di
xxx


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello Di
6 is an excellent FSH level, well done! What is SSR though; please excuse my ignorance!  My DH and I are about to go through with our first ICSI.  EC is Monday, and then we hope to go to blastocyst, with PGS.  As you can see, we're throwing everything at it, hoping with all our hearts that it works as I'm not sure if I could keep on doing this, it feels really tough at times.
Gizzle x


----------



## Diane1965 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Gizzle

SSR is surgical sperm removal.  The only thing that has prevented us TTC naturally is DH has had a vasectomy (less than 2 months before we met!)

Good luck for Monday.  I hope all goes well for you.  Keep us informed.

love
Di
xx


----------

